

Download A Copy of The Pirate Bay Before It's Gone - ojbyrne
http://torrentfreak.com/download-a-copy-of-the-pirate-bay-before-its-gone-090816/

======
movix
Just found - The $675,000 Mixtape - while reading the background to this
thread.

There is something definitely amusing about their 'two fingers up' to
authority attitude.

[http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090814/the-pirate-bay-
stil...](http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090814/the-pirate-bay-still-hasnt-
gone-legit-still-enjoys-poking-big-media-in-the-eye-how-to-
get-a-675000-mixtape-for-free/)

Having lived through the 70's punk scene, (although it must be agreed that on
the whole it was a pretty contrived marketing plan) and appreciated the
youthful, anarchic energy of it, I sort of wonder why most young people (here
in the UK) seem so incredibly conservative. Are they really Thatchers
children, more concerned about brand identity and affiliation that turning the
world on it's head?

The Pirate Bay team seem to be 21st c. punks to me, even though I'm sure they
see the $$$ at the end of the tunnel.

~~~
jacquesm
For the 21st century punks go to London or Berlin, the punk scene is alive and
well.

------
blhack
Wouldn't all of the torrents be more-or-less useless without the tracker?

And by "more-or-less", I mean "completely".

~~~
ojbyrne
From the description on TPB: "Remember that all torrents from TPB now have the
new tracker openbittorrent.com included, so they will continue to track even
after the TPB tracker shuts down."

~~~
katamole
Even without that, DHT would help.

------
yread
I was hoping to see the _code_ not the torrents. sigh

~~~
aw3c2
The tracker is open-source beerware:
<http://erdgeist.org/arts/software/opentracker/>

------
chrischen
21.3 gb... pfft, I download that in an hour

EDIT: JK, please don't sue me

~~~
profquail
Well, as long as there aren't any "Harry Potter" torrents in there, I think
you will be fine.

~~~
Anon84
Wouldn't that be JKR? ;)

~~~
chrischen
Actually I think he is right, JK implies two proper nouns. I should have put
"jk" or "just kidding."

~~~
aw3c2
The ladder, not everyone knows your favourite abbreviations. AIWJPTTPAP.

------
Anon84
heh... I was hoping for a dump of their database. This is just a crawl
containing basic info about each torrents.

~~~
whughes
What info is in their database besides these torrents that would be valuable?
They don't touch the actual files being shared. I doubt they log anything
interesting; if they do, no one's ever going to see it. It would be a huge
mistake for them to hand over visitor stats.

~~~
derefr
Well, you'd have to hit the trackers to pull all the current seed/leech ratio
data yourself, if you want to find the living torrents amongst the muck.
Things such as number of .torrent downloads, the "PirateBay-verified release"
flag, and the comments (yes, there are comments) would also be useful in
filtering through them. However, all this stuff would probably be invalidated
by the time someone actually wanted to _use_ the backup...

